# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Kosten Überweisung nach Thailand
Dank e-banking kostet mich eine Überweisung nur 2 Euro und 60 Cent ( Wenn man da an die Gebühren von Western Union denkt......   ::  ). Egal wie hoch die Summe ist.
Dauer von Konto zu Konto: Drei bis vier Arbeitstage.

Was für Überweisungskosten habt ihr und welches Zeitfenster?

----------


## schiene

Wir haben Somlaks Eltern ne Prepaid Visakarte (Dresdner Bank)gegeben.Kostet im Jahr 30 Euro und pro Abhebung 5,80 Euro.
Ist vielleicht nicht die günstigste Variante aber dauert meist nur einen Tag.Auch eher nur für Notfälle gedacht.
Verfügbar ist nur das Geld was von uns auf die Karte vom Referenzkonto gutgeschrieben wird.

----------

> ...Überweisungskosten...


Gott bewahre, da geht nix hin. Vielleicht in der umgekehrten Richtung.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> ...Überweisungskosten...
> 
> 
> Gott bewahre, da geht nix hin. Vielleicht in der umgekehrten Richtung.


Und wie sind da die Kosten???  ::

----------

> Und wie sind da die Kosten???


Ein Leben lang dafür zu Kreuze kriechen........?  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Dank e-banking kostet mich eine Überweisung nur 2 Euro und 60 Cent


Wie jetzt, bei ner Schweizer Bank?  ::  

Mir rippen se immer 20 € ab.

Gruss Alex

----------

Die thailändische Bank wird höchst wahrscheinlich, unabhängig von Stefans angegebenen Kosten von 2,60 Euro beim e-banking, zusätzlich noch das Händchen aufhalten.

----------

> Die thailändische Bank wird höchst wahrscheinlich, unabhängig von Stefans angegebenen Kosten von 2,60 Euro beim e-banking, zusätzlich noch das Händchen aufhalten.



Logisch. Aber Kostenspliting ist am billigsten.

----------


## isaanfan

> Aber Kostenspliting ist am billigsten.


Nicht immer! 
Wenn auf ein Konto der Bangkokbank überwiesen wird, mach ich das immer mit "Kosten zu Lasten des Empfängers", denn die BKK-bank berechnet max. 500 Baht = ca. 10€, die Deutsche Bank je nach Betrag das 2-3 -fache und die Thai-Bank nochmal was.

isaanfan

----------


## pit

Wenn ich Geld nach Deutschland überweise, nimmt Bangkok Bank 1150 Baht unabhängig vom Betrag an Gebühren! Die Euronen muss ich natürlich dann auch bei denen kaufen.

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------

> Nicht immer! 
> Wenn auf ein Konto der Bangkokbank überwiesen wird, mach ich das immer mit "Kosten zu Lasten des Empfängers", denn die BKK-bank berechnet max. 500 Baht = ca. 10€, die Deutsche Bank je nach Betrag das 2-3 -fache und die Thai-Bank nochmal was.
> 
> isaanfan



Sorry, aber so richtig kapiert habe ich dein Post nicht.

Kann jemand helfen?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von isaanfan
> 
> Nicht immer! 
> Wenn auf ein Konto der Bangkokbank überwiesen wird, mach ich das immer mit "Kosten zu Lasten des Empfängers", denn die BKK-bank berechnet max. 500 Baht = ca. 10€, die Deutsche Bank je nach Betrag das 2-3 -fache und die Thai-Bank nochmal was.
> 
> isaanfan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kosten zu Lasten des Empfängers
Der Empfänger trägt die Kosten der Überweisung. 100 Euro sollen überwiesen werden, 100 Euro werden von dem Konto des Auftraggebers abgebucht. Der Empfänger erhält 100 Euro - 500 Baht Gebühr der Bank des Auftraggebers und des Empfängers

Kosten werden geteilt
100 Euro + Gebühr der Bank des Auftraggebers werden von dem Konto des Auftraggebers abgebucht. Der Empfänger erhält die 100 Euro - der Gebühr der Bank des Empfängers

Kosten werde nur vom Überweisenden getragen
100 Euro + Gebühr der Bank des Auftraggebers und des Empfängers werden von dem Konto des Auftragsgeber abgebucht. Der Empfänger erhält die vollen 100 Euro. (Ob diese Beispiel überhaupt möglicht, weiß ich allerdings nicht - kann es mir aber kaum vorstellen)

Die Deutschbank erhebt Gebühre die 2-3 Mal so hoch sind, abhängig von der Höhe der Überweisungssumme, als die Gebühren der Bangkok Bank. Zusätzlich entstehen dem Empfänger noch mal Kosten, da die Gebühren geteilt werden. Also Beispiel 2!

----------

Häääääääääääää?   :: 
Wieso sollte ich auf Kosten des Empfängers machen, wenn bei mir die Thaibank richtig zulangt.
Wäre doch eher logischer umgekehrt zu verfahren.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Was denn Phommel?
Stehst du auf der Leitung???

----------

> Was denn Phommel?
> Stehst du auf der Leitung???


bedenke ich bin über 40ig, da beginnt das Denkvermögen zu schwächeln.

 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hehe...ich ruf dich später mal an, dann erkläre ich es dir!
 ::

----------

> Hehe...ich ruf dich später mal an, dann erkläre ich es dir!


Heute aber erst nach 21 Uhr.  ::

----------

> Heute aber erst nach 21 Uhr.


Wat jibbet denn vor 21 Uhr?

----------

> Zitat von Phommel
> 
> Heute aber erst nach 21 Uhr.
> 
> 
> Wat jibbet denn vor 21 Uhr?

----------

S c h ö n  für Dich.   ::

----------


## isaanfan

Danke, @Daniel! Hätte es nicht so gut (aber für Phommel scheinbar immer noch nicht gut genug  ::  ) erklären können!

isaanfan

----------


## pit

> Zitat von isaanfan
> 
> Nicht immer! 
> Wenn auf ein Konto der Bangkokbank überwiesen wird, mach ich das immer mit "Kosten zu Lasten des Empfängers", denn die BKK-bank berechnet max. 500 Baht = ca. 10€, die Deutsche Bank je nach Betrag das 2-3 -fache und die Thai-Bank nochmal was.
> 
> isaanfan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phommel,
Ich bin auch über 40. Aber auf dem Überweisungsschein kannst Du ankreuzen, wer die Gebühren übernehmen soll. Das gilt eigentlich für Überweisungen in beide Richtungen. Da ich meist von meinem Konto auf mein anderes Konto überweise, nehme ich die Gebühren auf der Seite des Senders! Ich zahle in TH keine Gebühr, wenn ich "Empfänger" ankreuze. Dann zieht die deutsche Bank mich gehörig über die Ohren!

 ::   Pit

----------


## Hua Hin

Also ich mach immer SHARE,
denn meines Wissens zwackt die Thaibank, selbst wenn ich ich die volle Kostenübernahme von meinem deutschen
Konto ankreuze, immer ihren Anteil ab. Überhaupt bin ich mit diesen Thaibanken überhaupt nicht zufrieden, komme mir da immer wie beim Arzt vor, solange muss man warten. Habe mich schon mal provokativ schlafen gestellt und mich dann wecken lassen. Aber Gott sei Dank habe ich jetzt Online-Banking.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Also ich mach immer SHARE,
> denn meines Wissens zwackt die Thaibank, selbst wenn ich ich die volle Kostenübernahme von meinem deutschen
> Konto ankreuze, immer ihren Anteil ab.


Sehe und praktiziere ich genauso.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...na, da wünsche ich doch  

   "fröliches Überweisen "  

Monta, schliesst du dich an ?    :: 

--------------------------

Ok, 
wenn ich in früheren Jahren mal was überwiesen habe aufs eigene Konto
dann  - Postbank - geringe Gebühren, ohne SHARE, kam immer der T.T. Kurs, also der beste, an

----------

> ...na, da wünsche ich doch  
> 
>    "fröliches Überweisen "  
> 
> Monta, schliesst du dich an ?   
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> Ok, 
> ...



Nimmste heute immer das Krokoköfferchen voll cash mit ?

----------


## Enrico

Postbank + Sparcard 3000, kostet nix, 10x im Jahr  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Tja, wenn man jeden Monat 1200 € Mindesteingang hat.....  ::

----------

> ...Monta, schliesst du dich an ?...


Na klar, aber nicht aktiv.
Von mir aus kann jeder soviel überweisen, wie es der Überziehungskredit hergibt,
von mir selbst jibbet nix.

----------


## Robert

> Tja, wenn man jeden Monat 1200 € Mindesteingang hat.....


Nixda, PB Sparcard kost immer nix!

----------


## Enrico

Wir überweisen zum Muttertag (50 EUR) zum Geburtstag (50 EUR), und wenn mal die Kacke am dampfen ist, aber das war es noch nicht.

Aber ich kenne genügend die 400-500 schicken, jeden Monat und immer noch schlechtes Gewissen haben, es könnte zu wenig sein   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Aber ich kenne genügend die 400-500 schicken, jeden Monat und immer noch schlechtes Gewissen haben, es könnte zu wenig sein


...hab mal zu einem gesagt : du hast ja nich alle auf der Latte 

er hat-besser sie haben - weil , solche Typen rennen sofort zur Angetrauten und erzählen brühwarm - 
 3 Jahre nich mehr mit mir gesprochen...
...bis die Olle wech war 

in der Stadt ist er mir mir hochrotem Kopf entgegen gekommen
ich hab nur gesagt : verpiss dich du Null

eins der wenigen Male bei dem ich kein Mitleid verspürte   ::

----------

> in der Stadt ist er mir mir hochrotem Kopf entgegen gekommen
> ich hab nur gesagt : verpiss dich du Null


Dann muss das wohl Thai-Robert gewesen sein.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nee, nich ganz
der Typ hat wohl doch ab und an mal wat versteckt    ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe Anfang Dezember 8.500 Euro nach Thailand überwiesen.
Bei meine "Hausbank" der Commerzbank habe ich dafür 28,- Euro
bezahlt.Das Geld war in 3 Tagen auf dem thail.Konto.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ja, in der regel 3 bankdays (arbeitstage)!

Nur schaut bitte 3x, damit die kontonummer auch wirklich stimmt!
Hier in th hilft euch niemand. Reden bloss nur unsinniges zeug! (...weil sie es auch nicht besser wissen)

Man muss dann von eu aus ein nachforschungsauftrag veranlassen, obwohl man selbst den fehler bemerkt hat!!
Kostet ab 26 EU aufwaerts, wurde gesagt. Na aufwaerts war es dann wirklich......
Das geld lag dann irgendwo geparkt auf einer mittelbank und es kostete meinem vater 89 euro, um das geld wieder zurueckzubekommen. 

Sein fehler, den er selbst (!) spaeter zu hause bemerkte war, ne "8" als "0" zu schreiben!

Schoenes Christkindl, 90 EU im ars**   ::

----------

